# Willard boats



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone got any info on these things?
They first came to my attention about a year ago. At the time, strip built boats were not interesting to me. But now... I have to say that I am much more receptive to the idea. These things are not your typical stripper though. They seem to be a blending of ply and strips. I think it opens up some very interesting possibilities for a "mixed medium" microskiff. I'm very interested in the construction technique. Here are some pictures:
http://photos.mindfulware.com/Boats


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hybrid construction is interesting, allows for some variations that pure ply or pure strip are limited in somewhat.

I was a little supect of the chain transom reinforcement, but then I came to this and it was all cleared up!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know what kind of engine that is? It looks to be a racing version and maybe Yamaha.

Regards,
Frank_S


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, they claim 70mph with that engine and their design. They've got some videos on youtube also.
I'm not interested in running that fast! [smiley=suicide.gif]

I just like the construction methology.
I'd prefer to get there safely!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a modified Yamaha 40hp, short shaft, with a nose-cone. 

Pretty sure I'd be a little nervous running 70mph holding onto a tiller handle and sitting on the floor of that thing!

The construction is interesting though. You could probably do with less than the 2x4 frames though. 3/8" or 1/2" ply would be good, as it doesn't look like he has any fiberglass in his construction. Cover the frames with a sole, it has potential to be a neat little skiff. 

I especially like the hybrid construction, plywood bottom, strip-planked sides and deck. Neat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cedar strip construction is expensive... 

3/4 inch x 1/4 inch bead and cove is 50 cents per linear foot!

That makes a single strip 16 feet long cost $8.00
Takes 17 strips to cover 16 square feet of hull surface.
Thats $136.00 so divide by 16 gives $8.50 per square foot.
87 square feet of hull on the Slipper X $8.50 = $739.50.
That doesn't include gluing the strips together and covering
the hull in fiberglass and epoxy after assembly.
I'm glad I used Home Depot cheapo plywood!


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a wicked cool skiff but guys I am seriously confused about this boat and all those like it.  Are they the marine equivalent of the tricked-out hot rod that you build and show-off or would you/do you use it?  Either way I do appreciate the skill, talent, and beauty behind all that I'm just looking for a new perspective.  


:-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just another method of boat construction.
Use it, show it, what ever makes you happy.
Everyone needs a hobby, boat building is just one of many.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Cedar strip construction is expensive...
> 
> 3/4 inch x 1/4 inch bead and cove is 50 cents per linear foot!
> 
> ...


True, it is indeed expensive. I have found places were I can get it for 30 cent a foot(BandC) but shipping then becomes the issue. Good thing bead and cove AIN'T mandatory. I've thought about going without bead and cove, filling the outer joints with microbead filler. After glassing I would paint. If I were to go this rout I would mill the lumber myself from cheap Homedepo cedar siding. Have you seen the lobster bay skiff in the last two editions of Wooden boat magazine? Very nice build! I think the benefit of strip is that you could build up some line that you simply can't get from S&G construction. You you aren't going to get adventurous with the design then there is no benefit to using strips though...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Jericho Bay Lobster skiff makes for an interesting build

http://rogerheinen.com/jericho_bay_skiff

But with a round chine and vee entry, not shallow enough draft for my area.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Jericho Bay Lobster skiff makes for an interesting build
> 
> http://rogerheinen.com/jericho_bay_skiff
> 
> But with a round chine and vee entry, not shallow enough draft for my area.


That's the one! I normally do not buy magazines. I'm one of those dudes who reads a stack of magazines in the store then leaves. The two part article about that build was sooooo interesting that I HAD to buy the issues. Man, it's a great read. I might read it again tonight! lol Speaking of that magazine, there is a back issue that I have to get. It's an article about the Railbird skiff. Brett, what do you know about the railbird?

http://www.woodenboat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107825










I'm thinking about buying the plans just to study the lines. Plans are only 10 bucks!
http://www.cbmmstore.org/raskfbopl.html


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Railbirds are an old design.
Look at the lines and you are looking at a Chesapeake Sharpie
scaled down for use in shallow backwaters and marshes.
A sailboat work hull left open and unrigged.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/29285/29285-h/images/hr139.png


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

How about plywood strips? 1/4 Okume, cut to 1" or 3/4" wide strips, and routing my own bead and cove?










I'm toying with the idea of a modifed Robb White Sportboat-like hull with decked interior layout. Possibly in the 18' range. 

Any thoughts of making strips from plywood?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This is where cold molded plywood construction is more effective.
Trying to get a clean routered edge in 1/4 inch plywood can be a challenge.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm reading about that now, it seems the cove edges are fragile, even in very hard woods. Plywood would be bad here.

Plywood strip construction with no bead/cove would work though, just fill the gaps with thickened epoxy before glassing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> How about plywood strips?  1/4 Okume, cut to 1" or 3/4" wide strips, and routing my own bead and cove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robb White's sport boat is VERY NICE but I'm not sure decking it would be a great idea. Have you seen his "old-new" hull. It looks a lot like the sport boat but is larger and can handle a 15hp. I've been eye balling that sport boat of his for a year now and RECENTLY finally got over it. lol Another alternative to bead and cove is to bevel the edges.


----------

